# Surrounded by a sea of goats! Lots of pics!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hubby took these pics of me with the goats today! I just love my little herd!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome pics!! Everyone looks quite content....even you, it's awesome having babies around  

Your wether is one handsome boy.....and a big baby too I bet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...you all are so sweet.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you and the goats look so happy together. Beautiful pictures


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks! I really think that they love me...and not just because I'm the one that feeds them...I hope!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures

I like that big black & White one


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

beautiful photos! everyone looks so happy. 

gosh that is one big boy... I always forget how big standard sized goats are!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

The first thing I thought was "OMG HUGE Goat!!" Lol he just looks SO big!

Gorgeous herd


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pictures! Your goats do look so happy and yes, I believe my boys love me to......goats are so loyal and loving! Benny is so huge and just beautiful!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

"Caprine Serenity" would be a good caption, I think. Looks like a nice way to spend a morning or afternoon. That is one big goatie! Is he an Alpine???

Deb Mc


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

How peaceful and beautiful! Looks like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep--Benny sure is big a big guy...he is over 200lbs! And yes, he is Alpine.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful goats and pretty pics of all of them.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Thanks! I really think that they love me...and not just because I'm the one that feeds them...I hope!


They really do love us for more than the food, you can see it in there eyes, and nothing like a good goat hug. 



FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Yep--Benny sure is big a big guy...he is over 200lbs! And yes, he is Alpine.


WOW, I'm certain I've seen his pic before, but I guess I forgot just how big he is. Lots there to love! 
Wonderful day out and great pics!


----------

